# Грыжа С5-С6, протрузия С6-С7



## НеАнгел (22 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте , уважаемые доктора и  форумчане. Недавно на МРТ выявили проблемы...Грыжа с5/с6 ,протрузия с6/с7. Невролог разговаривать со мной не стала, направила к нейрохирургу, в областную больницу, со словами-"если будет необходимость потом ко мне прийдешь на прием" Какие могут быть прогнозы?заключение с Мрт закрепила.


----------



## La murr (22 Янв 2022)

@НеАнгел, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## НеАнгел (22 Янв 2022)

@La murr, спасибо за совет.


----------



## tankist (22 Янв 2022)

Проблемы не на МРТ, а у пациента. И лечат не грыжу, а пациента. Из обращения ТС не понятно, что беспокоит.


----------



## НеАнгел (22 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте,   возможно не правильно выразилась) Изначально обратилась в больницу с простреливающими болями в руках(как буд- то током) при чихании,кашле, или разгибании  туловища) . Назначили рентген, медокалм,  витамины и амплипульс. На ренгене ни чего страшного не увидели, невропотолог сказала, картина больше похожа на грыжу, но это не точно, продолжайте назначеное лечение.Через неделю появилась боль в шее, и как пробивало током так и периодически пробивает. 30 декабря попросила направление на МРТ , тк. И зрение за последние 4 года до-2 упало , и головные боли частые..да и слова про грыжу запали в душу.... в общем когда приехала к врачу с результатом обследования, врач сразу направила к нейрохирургу.   Хочется морально подготовиться,к тому,  что меня может ожидать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2022)

Диск можете поставить для просмотра.


----------



## НеАнгел (22 Янв 2022)

К сожалению уже нет доступа к компьютеру. Выехала в областную больницу.  В понедельник приём у нейрохирурга.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2022)

НеАнгел написал(а):


> Здравствуйте,   возможно не правильно выразилась) Изначально обратилась в больницу с простреливающими болями в руках(как буд- то током) при чихании,кашле, или разгибании  туловища) .


Признак раздражения мозговых оболочек.



НеАнгел написал(а):


> Назначили рентген, медокалм,  витамины и амплипульс. На ренгене ни чего страшного не увидели, невропотолог сказала, картина больше похожа на грыжу, но это не точно, продолжайте назначеное лечение.Через неделю появилась боль в шее, и как пробивало током так и периодически пробивает. 30 декабря попросила направление на МРТ , тк.


А что болит на сегодня?



НеАнгел написал(а):


> И зрение за последние 4 года до-2 упало ,


Это к грыже не пришить.



НеАнгел написал(а):


> и головные боли частые..


Тоже не очень характерно для грыжи.



НеАнгел написал(а):


> да и слова про грыжу запали в душу....


В душе не важно сколько грыж, важно есть ли клиника грыжи.
Пока Вы ее не описываете.



НеАнгел написал(а):


> в общем когда приехала к врачу с результатом обследования, врач сразу направила к нейрохирургу.   Хочется морально подготовиться,к тому,  что меня может ожидать.


Теперь уже ждем реакции хирурга.


----------



## НеАнгел (29 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин, спасибо ,что ответили. Реакция хирурга, операция по  замене диска. Назначена на середину марта. Так что думаю скоро все поправится. Ещё раз спасибо, что не оставили без внимания мой пост.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2022)

Хорошо. Решили делаем.


----------



## НеАнгел (7 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, доброго времени суток. Хотелось бы спросить у вас совета. Сегодня появилась на шее болезненость при прикосновениях. Ощущение, что кожа болит ...Отёка и покраснения нет. Если холодную руку приложить легче становится. За вечер раза три при повороте головы подклинивало на секунды 3...днем к неврологу ходила за направлениями на анализы перед операцией, за одно про болезненость кожи сказала ( на тот момент ещё свободно головой крутить могла) Выписала она мне антидепрессант...дулоксетин. пить 2 месяца. Как то к подобным препаратам ни когда не пользовалась...и откровенно говоря их побаиваюсь..может чем то другим болезненность снять можно? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2022)

Снять болезненность теми же препаратами, что и для спины - НПВП, миорелаксанты, обезболивающее + местно.


----------



## НеАнгел (8 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо


----------



## НеАнгел (29 Мар 2022)

Всем доброго времени суток. Не знаю ,может кому то, будет полезна информация. 26 марта мне провели операцию по замене межпозвоночного диска с5/с6 на кейдж. Около 15 часов провела в реанимации и утром 27 марта вернули в палату. Через два часа я уже смогла успешно встать на ноги . И это чудо! Оказывается , у меня болела спина , руки плечи я и не акцентировала на этом внимания и только после операции,  я поняла ,что мне не привычно легко. Просто я привыкла к этим ощущениям скованности и боли , списывала на малоподвижный образ жизни  и лишний вес.. с первого дня после операции,  мне покапали антибиотик 3 раза,а вот обезболивающие даже не пригодились. 4 апреля уже запланирована выписка, все что могли, нейрохирурги блестяще сделали, теперь полностью моя ответственность в восстановлении, ЛФК и бассейн наше все))) А главное... если бы зарядка и бассейн были в моей жизни раньше постоянными спутниками,  мне бы не пришлось пройти весь этот путь .ведь как не крути, а ни чего хорошего во вмешательствах в организм нет. Будьте здоровы,берегите себя,занимайтесь собой,помните- это тело, вам дано одно и на всю жизнь)))


----------



## tankist (29 Мар 2022)

НеАнгел написал(а):


> Всем доброго времени суток. Не знаю ,может кому то, будет полезна информация. 26 марта мне провели операцию по замене межпозвоночного диска с5/с6 на кейдж.


Поздравляю! А где Вас оперировали и какой поставили кейдж?


----------



## НеАнгел (29 Мар 2022)

@tankist, в Иркутской областной , наименование кейджа скажу позднее в выписке наверно напишут  или у доктора у точню. Почему то не задумывалась о названии.  Он пластиковый ,на ренгене только три металлические оси видно, одна по центру и две по бокам . Как шпильки.


----------



## НеАнгел (16 Апр 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> Поздравляю! А где Вас оперировали и какой поставили кейдж?


Здравствуйте , кейдж называется "Shivas" размером 5×16×24



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снять болезненность теми же препаратами, что и для спины - НПВП, миорелаксанты, обезболивающее + местно.


Доброго времени суток! Доктор Ступин, подскажите пожалуйста.  К сожалению ни где, не могу найти информацию о положении тела во время отдыха после операции. Была рекомендация отдыха исключительно на спине. Может вы подскажете. Дело в том что времени на больничном предостаточно и хочется банально по читать ...но в положении сидя и полу сидя... долго не удобно... лёжа на спине тоже как то, не комильфо. На бок с упором на руку, пока ложиться больно не рискую.... А вот лёжа на животе с упором на локти  классно, но  страшно..  три недели с операции прошло.... не сместит ли это как то имплант. ?

Имплант без болтов и каких либо дополнительных фиксаторов , только ребристая поверхность , позвонки раздвинули ( растянули)  и установили имплант ,далее позвонки за счёт силы связок его сами удерживают . Так мне хирург объяснил.


----------



## tankist (16 Апр 2022)

Мне поставили Peek-Prevail с двумя интегрированными винтами (в верхний и нижний позвонки). Я думаю, так надёжнее.


----------



## НеАнгел (16 Апр 2022)

@tankist, конечно надёжней, тут точно можно не переживать что сдвинется)))Изначально я думала что самый лучший имплант м6. Перед операцией у хирурга интересовалась какой имплант будут устанавливать, и можно ли выдвинуть скажем так "свои пожелания" меня тактично отшили, )))) сказали что, только во время операции будет понятно какой имплант нужно установить исходя из особенностей пациента)))) через несколько дней после меня, оперировали мужчину, вот ему делали дополнительную стабилизацию аж на 6 болтов в позвоночнике.  )

А как давно вас прооперировали?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Апр 2022)

НеАнгел написал(а):


> ...кейдж называется "Shivas" размером 5×16×24
> 
> Доброго времени суток! Доктор Ступин, подскажите пожалуйста.  К сожалению ни где, не могу найти информацию о положении тела во время отдыха после операции. Была рекомендация отдыха исключительно на спине. Может вы подскажете. Дело в том что времени на больничном предостаточно и хочется банально по читать ...но в положении сидя и полу сидя... долго не удобно... лёжа на спине тоже как то, не комильфо. На бок с упором на руку, пока ложиться больно не рискую.... А вот лёжа на животе с упором на локти  классно, но  страшно..  три недели с операции прошло.... не сместит ли это как то имплант. ?


Если врач не сказал иного, то лежите как хочется.



НеАнгел написал(а):


> Имплант без болтов и каких либо дополнительных фиксаторов , только ребристая поверхность , позвонки раздвинули ( растянули)  и установили имплант ,далее позвонки за счёт силы связок его сами удерживают . Так мне хирург объяснил.


Не сдвинется.


----------



## НеАнгел (16 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если врач не сказал иного, то лежите как хочется.
> 
> 
> Не сдвинется.


Спасибо)))


----------



## tankist (19 Апр 2022)

НеАнгел написал(а):


> А как давно вас прооперировали?


Три с половиной года назад.


----------



## НеАнгел (19 Апр 2022)

@tankist, не сочтите за наглость... после операции долго востанавливались? Сейчас не беспокоит прооперированая  область? .я конечно понимаю что все индивидуально.... просто сейчас в силу восстановления странно... то побаливает плечо и ключица..то руку протягивает левую...то со стула нет- нет а встаёшь и в шее боль не большую чувствую.  Невролог сказала это норма, что ещё долго будет то одно то другое... а мне как то странно.  Все время в стационаре ни чего не  беспокоило как домой приехало временами то одно то другое...по болит и пройдёт...при чем болит то не так что бы за таблетки хвататься а как то "тупые "что ли ощущения

И какие упражнения вам на ЛФК рекомендовали? У нас в городе оказалась проблема с инструкторами ЛФК. А  те что, в стационаре делали мне кажется уже маловато... там только круговые движения плечами и отведение рук в стороны согнутых в локтях.


----------



## tankist (19 Апр 2022)

Восстановление долгое, не один месяц. Описанные Вами боли и ощущения - это нормально. Как говорит Ф. П. Ступин: "Пройдет".
ЛФК получил курсом в обычной поликлинике по месту жительства, там есть отделение реабилитации и физиотерапии. Под руководством женщины-инструктора. Сами упражнения простейшие,  они, насколько я помню, были перечислены на сайте Доктора Ступина.


----------



## НеАнгел (19 Апр 2022)

@tankist, спасибо большое! Сейчас на сайте посмотрю упражнения .  К сожалению в нашей поликлинике нет инструктора, только на другой берег ехать в ЦРБ, но как то ,час туда час обратно....пока не способна на такой подвиг, на дороге асфальт со снегом сошел, ехать тряска жесткая)))) Спасибо вам ещё раз!


----------

